# 2.8 woes



## 30Valve (Apr 6, 2016)

whats up everybody, im new here and am looking for some help to get my 1998 a4 2.8 30 valve running up to par before I go supercharger.

I always had my eye on these older a4's since they first came out, and I finally got one a few weeks ago and its going to be my little project.

it idles rough on cold start up and barely stays running. when I rev the engine, it sometimes makes a backfiring popping sound coming out of the intake. when I try to drive it, it bucks horribly.

I went to fuss around with it today for a few minutes and I think the fuel pump took a dump. fuel pump fuse is okay, I swapped fuel pump relay with a known working one and it still did not start. I cracked open the fuel lines(one at a time) and cranked the car, no fuel came out. also, I dont hear the fuel pump humming when the ignition is turned on. i installed new fuel filter and spark plugs when i got the car.

these are the codes I scanned before the fuel pump took a dump today.
P0118-coolant temp sensor
P0102-maf circ low input
P1545-T.P. control malfunction
P1559-idle spd control malfunction
P1602-power supply (B+) terminal
30 low voltage
P0322-ign/dist engine spd no signal

before the fuel pump died, I unplugged the maf and coolant temp sensor one at a time to see if the car reacted any differently, it did not.

any help or input would be highly appreciated


----------



## gettajetta13 (Jun 22, 2008)

check the voltage at the pump..think you measure ohms between prongs 1&4. 

also check fuel pump by disconnecting the outbound line and placing a hose/clamp on it leading to a bucket...see if fuel spits into bucket. that will eliminate the fuel filter as an issue or identify it. I have also installed an inline fuel pressure gauge in my lines so that i will know if there is a drastic decrease.

also..not sure how much research you have done for supercharging. but i would highly reccomend refreshing just about everything under the hood before doing so. otherwise you will boost the engine and find clogged pvc hoses leading to blown valve cover gaskets etc + vac line leaks. You should hit the auto store and replace all hoses aside from coolant lines IMO.


----------

